# Checking Disk...... Problem starting up...



## wohlfie (Dec 28, 2005)

Hi all -

I haven't been around in a long while as my R15 has been working flawlessly.
Until now.

On Saturday I rearranged my AV equipment on a new rack.
When reconnecting everything, I accidentally left one tuner disconnected.
When I realized this, I connected the missing coax, but no luck. I swapped cables to make sure both were working and either gave me tuner1 but no tuner2.

Flummoxed...I decided to worry about it later. 

Last night the receiver locked up. Figuring a RBR might help it find the other connection anyhow, I went ahead RBR'd.

Got the checking disk thing 3 times then the Difficulty starting up.
Unplugged for 1/2 hour. Tried again. Same thing. Unplugged and went to bed.

Now my questions:

1 - Seems like two or three others have had this recently...coincidence?

2- It seems the HDD is dead? So my options are replace HDD (It is an owned unit bought in Dec. 05) or call DTV for new unit for 19.95 + commitment?

3 - If I get a leased unit, does it actually cost more, or is the receiver fee basically the lease fee anyhow?

4 - I have lost track of the current hardware situation...is the R-15 the current model anyhow? What are the options?

Any help is appreciated....


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

wohlfie said:


> Hi all -
> 
> I haven't been around in a long while as my R15 has been working flawlessly.
> Until now.
> ...


Your R15 has been running for so long that some of the data and/or the file structure on the HDD has become corrupted. It tried to fix things by running the new "checking disk" routine when you started it up, but apparently it couldn't.

Before you call DirecTV or get a new HDD for it, I would suggest RESETTING EVERYTHING (of course, it's bye-bye to your recordings, option choices and favorites lists). Then I would REFORMAT the HDD. Here's how:

After you choose SETTINGS-SETUP-RESET and then the third choice RESET EVERYTHING the unit will reset everything to it's default value. When the unit finishes this and is back online, once again go to SETTINGS-SETUP-RESET and this time just choose RESTART RECEIVER. When the "your DirecTV receiver is starting up" message appears *PRESS AND HOLD IN THE "DOWN ARROW" KEY AND THE RECORD KEY/LIGHT*. Do this for about 15 seconds. If you were successful, the record light will stay on after you release the keys. This reformats the HDD.

If this doesn't fix your problems, time to call DirecTV for a replacement unit or start shopping for a new 160Gb HDD.

Good luck!!


----------



## sheridan1952 (Mar 16, 2006)

*Checking HD*..I got that as well, in reference to my other post. So I really should try a full reformat. After I save my recordings, of course.


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

sheridan1952 said:


> *Checking HD*..I got that as well, in reference to my other post. So I really should try a full reformat. After I save my recordings, of course.


NO!!!

It *always* gives the "checking disk" message when you restart it!! Don't reformat or reset everything unless you are having a LOT of problems!


----------



## sheridan1952 (Mar 16, 2006)

Okay, I had stated in my other post that I am experiencing issues with the Live Buffer, such as delays or even no response when trying to navigate through the Live Buffer. So I am, or at least I believe I am, experiencing problems. 

I would not want to to do a full reformat just for the hell of it. What then, is your take on it?


----------



## shua2 (Aug 5, 2008)

wohlfie said:


> Hi all -
> 
> I haven't been around in a long while as my R15 has been working flawlessly.
> Until now.
> ...


hit the reset button when u see "hello ur direct tv reciever is starting up" blue screen hit 02468 on the remote and let it do its thing. problem should be solved.


----------



## wohlfie (Dec 28, 2005)

Shua2-
I'll try that tonight. It hadn't occurred to me to try to force a download to break the vicious cycle of error messages.

ThomasM-
I can't get to any menus currently. It won't start up and is locked in the cycle of error messages I described. Am I missing something in your suggestion?


----------



## wohlfie (Dec 28, 2005)

No luck on the forced download....in fact it made things worse.

After the 100% download was reached the screen flashed grey then went black.

Nothing else. 

Now even a RBR goes black and dead after the "almost there..." 

On to Plan B....


----------



## wohlfie (Dec 28, 2005)

OK - I believe it is now 'bricked'....

Nothing does anything.

after the almost there, it goes grey than black.

the format (down arrow + record) does nothing.
02468 does nothing.

Is it worth trying a HDD replacement?

If they are charging the monthly 'lease fee', it might be.....or if that doesn't apply as this is my primary receiver, it probably doesn't....

Anyone?


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

wohlfie said:


> Hi all -
> 
> I haven't been around in a long while as my R15 has been working flawlessly.
> Until now.
> ...


http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=131211


----------



## wohlfie (Dec 28, 2005)

Jhon69 said:


> http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=131211


I read that. Doesn't seem to help other than give the instructions for a replacement.... but is a replacement worth doing?

Will the hard drive somehow solve the original problem that tuner 2 couldn't be found:?


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

wohlfie said:


> I read that. Doesn't seem to help other than give the instructions for a replacement.... but is a replacement worth doing?
> 
> Will the hard drive somehow solve the original problem that tuner 2 couldn't be found:?


Well until you get the R15 to boot up so you can test it(tuner test in System Info) to see if tuner 2 is bad.I would replace the Hard Drive.If you don't want to mess with it you can always contact DirecTV for a replacement.Good Luck!.


----------



## wohlfie (Dec 28, 2005)

Jhon69 said:


> Well until you get the R15 to boot up so you can test it(tuner test in System Info) to see if tuner 2 is bad.I would replace the Hard Drive.If you don't want to mess with it you can always contact DirecTV for a replacement.Good Luck!.


Before it got itself locked in the bootup cycle, I had run the test and it said Tuner2 passed.

But it didn't have any signal.

I really don't want to mess around with a HDD replacement if something else is also wrong.....


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

wohlfie said:


> Before it got itself locked in the bootup cycle, I had run the test and it said Tuner2 passed.
> 
> But it didn't have any signal.
> 
> I really don't want to mess around with a HDD replacement if something else is also wrong.....


Here are a few last-ditch handy-dandy things to try (before you decide to pop the $20 and extend your programming commitment for 2 years):

1. Power it down for 10 minutes.

2. Plug it in and when you see the "your direcTV receiver is starting up" message press and hold in the ACTIVE and UP ARROW buttons. This is supposed to take you directly to the System Setup: System Info & Test screen and bypass all the tests that are failing.

3. If you get that far, navigate to the RESET menu and choose RESET EVERYTHING.

PS: The "02468" routine just downloads the current release of sofware that is being sent at the moment by DirecTV for your model. It will not help because if the software is corrupted it will fail it's checksum test when you start up and AUTOMATICALLY download a new copy. Doing the HDD REFORMAT completely erases the software on the HDD and loads a fresh copy from nonvolatile RAM where a backup copy is kept.

Let us know what happens!


----------



## wohlfie (Dec 28, 2005)

ThomasM said:


> 2. Plug it in and when you see the "your direcTV receiver is starting up" message press and hold in the ACTIVE and UP ARROW buttons. This is supposed to take you directly to the System Setup: System Info & Test screen and bypass all the tests that are failing.


No go.

It is really dead.

At this point I am skeptical a HDD replacement would even help.

But I am also reluctant to have a 2yr commitment....unless maybe I can get it replaced with a HD DVR....


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

wohlfie said:


> No go.
> 
> It is really dead.
> 
> ...


Well, you COULD just pay $72 (the cost for 1 year of the "protection" plan which is the minimum you can subscribe) and get it replaced. But you'd have to wait 30 days because the plan doesn't start for 30 days after you take it.

Sign up for the "protection plan" and wait the 30 days. "Free" service call and, of course, the whole next year of "protection". (No firebomb thrown through your front window)


----------

